# Leveling yard



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Did you use a roller after filling in the soil ?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

You probably want some minimum slope, more than 1%.


----------



## profenx (Aug 23, 2009)

I didn't use a roller. The directions I read were to rake them in.

I Have a slight slope, but it's rather messed up.

On the side note ... holy crap! i have bugs and weeds growing like mad now.  didn't have lil bugs flying around before. This is turning into a mess


----------



## profenx (Aug 23, 2009)

ok ... I didn't have a roller but i used some cinder blocks to pound the weight down and used a wood board to lay down and stomp on. I still can't get a nice flat surface. It's nice and flat when i stop but eventually it turns to bumps and dips.


----------



## TechLauren (Jan 31, 2011)

The areas that were high are compacted much more than the newly filled areas so the new areas will sink again unless you over fill them. 

If it looks more level than before, I would let the grass grow and see how it looks when it's mowed. You can easily overfill any left over low spots bit by bit once the grass is up too.

Look at it from a neighbor's yard. People always tell me how great my lawn looks and I think it is graded disgustingly but from the road it looks good!


----------



## profenx (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes it is more level! Just that I can tell when I more the lawn. from the street it looks decent but really isn't. I can see some areas are low though. I can top off with soil and grass will grow on it? 

thanks for reply!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I can top off with soil and grass will grow on it?


Ayuh,.. Sure, but alittle grass seed won't hurt either...


----------



## profenx (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh. I was thinking if I add soil to grass eventually the grass will grow out of it and the area will have grass and be level!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

profenx said:


> Oh. I was thinking if I add soil to grass eventually the grass will grow out of it and the area will have grass and be level!


Ayuh,... *Eventually* it will,... But the weeds are alot quicker to grow...

A handful of grass seed has a better chance of giving you Joy....


----------



## NickWayne (Feb 11, 2021)

Yes, wait for it to fill in with grass. Fill in low spots when you have them instead of waiting. Topsoil is dirt, which is not very nutritious for non-native grasses. It may work for a while but will probably fail shortly after being subjected to traffic or during periods of drought. Even if the stolons are growing across the bare spot it can take months - maybe years - for them to root into the rest of the lawn and thicken up enough that they don't just squish down again when stepped on or mowed over.
Don't forget the constant leveling of the lawn. And most importantly, water your lawn in a timely manner, depending on the type of grass you've planted. You didn't write down what kind of grass you have, by the way?


----------

